# Advice Please.



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm new to draw furry art and need advice how to go pro. I draw everyday when I get the chance and I keep on improving my skills. So far I don't have anything on the market but in the future I might. *giggle* I love furry art!


----------



## Ratte (Mar 25, 2009)

Anything in particular you need advice for?


----------



## Tiarhlu (Mar 25, 2009)

Draw more than furries.

Get to know lots of artists.

Be good to everyone you know.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Tiarhlu.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 26, 2009)

Ratte I'm having trouble with hair texture.


----------



## krisCrash (Mar 26, 2009)

Kent Hultgren's _The Art Of Animal Drawing_ might be useful. It has some general drawing tips and examines many common species as well as ideas how to stylize them.
Andrew Loomis books for the human part of things. He gets around a lot of subjects, also with posing, movement, simple anatomy, shading, perspective.

And there's some good anthro tutorials out there, otherwise.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 26, 2009)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Ratte I'm having trouble with hair texture.



I'm surprised.  It seems that quite a few people don't bother with texture and make everything smooth.

Have you googled any tutorials?  If not, you can.  

If they don't help, I could try to help you from uStream.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks Ratte.


----------



## Skunkworks (Apr 2, 2009)

I would recommend getting a firm grip on many of the basics. These include things such as backgrounds (landscapes, buildings, etcetera), lighting and shadows, textures, and anatomy. I've done a lot of live study during my years of drawing, and I've found that to be an excellent method. Bring a sketchpad with you when you go to the park or zoo. Draw the animals, the visitors, the landscape. In short, draw whatever you see until you get comfortable enough with it to no longer wonder how to render a certain piece or effect.

I would also highly recommend picking up the book "Atlas of Human Anatomy for the Artist" by Stephen Rogers Peck (ISBN # 0-19-503095- 8. This book covers build-up of the form, as well as skeletal and musculature, surface features, hair, eyes, expressions, body types, racial differences, and so on. It is, by far, the best book I have seen on the subject, and it can be invaluable in helping one understand the humanoid form (especially if you plan on drawing anthropomorphic animals). Be forewarned, though; it can take several years of practice to be able to kick butt (in an artistic sense). I've been drawing for 33 years, and I work full-time as a professional artist (landscapes, portraits, that sort of thing). I draw anthropomorphic art on the side, though I drew it far more often in the past. Times change, you know.

Best of luck! And don't get encouraged if things seem insurmountable at first. If everything worth doing was easy, there wouldn't be much reason to do it in the first place, would there?


----------



## tomwaya (Apr 3, 2009)

sort of confused on the term "going pro" at furry art, there can't be too many people who's sole profession is specifically furry art.
My advice is don't aim to be elite, enjoy the process and see where it takes you.


----------

